
Racket v6.3: With a new macro expander, GTK3 support, and more - samth
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2015/11/racket-v63.html
======
rkallos
Matthew Flatt's talk on the new macro expander at (fifth RacketCon) can be
seen at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWLveMNdzg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWLveMNdzg)

While the content of the talk is about the new macro expander, the
presentation makes great use of Racket's pict module and the pict3d package.
Really impressive!

Since first discovering Racket as a result of a Coursera course, it has become
my go-to language for my side projects. While I haven't gone into very deep
macrology, I'm more enthusiastic and a bit less apprehensive about it thanks
to this simpler macro expander.

